# [H] High elves on sprue [W] Skaven on sprue [UK only]



## TomxJ (Mar 2, 2013)

Heya Heresy, just thought i'd pass through and put up an offer. I'm Brand new to the community, but it seems great!

I’ve recently bought Island of blood and a few gubbins with the full intention of playing both High Elves and Skaven.

Unfortunately the High Elves just haven’t clicked with me and I’m going to concentrate on Skaven exclusively.

So the High Elves need a new home. Here’s what I have:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*High Elf army book* – Read, but in good condition.

*IoB Elves* – Still on Sprues 
Includes (as you probably know!);
Prince on Griffin
Mage on Foot
10 Lothern Sea Guard with command
10 Sword Masters of Hoeth with command
5 Ellyrian reavers with Harbinger

*Prince Althran on Foot* - Still in Blister (Metal)

*Warhammer Modular movement tray* – Unopened
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I’m after Skaven in the same condition (i.e. on sprues). It doesn’t really matter what (although i have plenty IoB sets now), as long as it’s the new aesthetic, so anything from Novemeber 2009 to present day.

I’d also accept a paypal value of - £50 + whatever postage you’re after.

Pics can be provided.

Thanks for looking and regards

Tom j


----------



## TomxJ (Mar 2, 2013)

::bump!::

Edited slightly

Regards

Tom j


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Is there anything else your after other than skaven?


----------



## mad mad18 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey man, I have a skaven battlalion (still on spures) and I have the armybook. I also have 20 stormvermin (these are built but I thought I'd tell you anyway). Now personally I'm not too bothered about the high elves but would you be willing to pay for the skaven, cause I really need to get them shifted. Thanks a lot,
Charlie


----------

